# Anyone need help in/ around Buffalo



## Big Al 2 (Nov 1, 2003)

Have 4 trucks with plows and 1 skid steer with pusher willing to travel from Long Island to work as long as necassary to assist in snow removal operations. Call anytime at 516-860-4695. Thanks Al


----------

